# terrible twos



## preston897 (Aug 29, 2010)

so lately my tegu has been a big turd. he was been doing his tail wagging and even bit me decided not to let go. he is also very flighty now. this is a pretty new thing for him. anyone else ever had issues with this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Well first off, how old is the little monster?


----------



## preston897 (Aug 29, 2010)

he is about 6 or 7 months. the reason i think its his terrible twos is because he was not like this untill the past couple of weeks. im not to worried about it. it should pass. i was just curious about other peoples experiences with their gus acting up and what they have done to help get passed it. but he is still a wee baby


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 30, 2010)

It'll pass. It might take a few weeks to a few months. We have a hold back Blue that just wants to eat, my fingers mostly. He's a challenge but I know he'll settle down some day.


----------



## preston897 (Aug 30, 2010)

yea i hope he does. i handle him every day. somtimes its a pain in the rear to hold him. he likes to fling his tail when you pick him up so he can get out of your hands haha


----------



## eddyjack (Aug 30, 2010)

Ha I like it! My female is at times a total little stinker. I think it is just which side of the bed she got up on some days. It seems to me however, that when she is acting like a stinker and I maintain the control she respect's me more after. This has truely given me some of the most rewarding times I have had with her. Last Saturday for expample she was in one of those moods, I kept my composure and insistance that it is in fact going to end up my way and after just a moment or two she settled in with me and I took her outside and we both got some sun. Which she really loves.


----------

